# Audi V8 - CV Halfshaft



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

Where can you buy CV halfshafts? I can find the CV Joint, but not the halfshaft.


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

Found them at AutoZone, made by cardone. $80 minus the core charge.


----------

